# Paint Creek Sunday



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone up for a day on Paint Creek? I have family reunion in the Port Huron area on 08/10/02 and will be staying over night at 21mile and North (Groesbeck) Sat. night. I was thinking of hitting the Creek on Sunday before heading home. I probably will fish it some on Sat. night but can't say what time the reunion will end so I don't know when I will be there.

I was thinking of starting at the municipal park on 7th just west of Rochester Rd. because I know where it is. If anyone is interested let me know and we can pick a time to meet.

BTW, anyone know the size limit on the Paint.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Fished to Paint for a couple of hours today. If you can find a deep hole in this heat you will find fish. I had about 10 small browns will one larger one in a hole. Ended up getting one of the smaller ones to take a spinner but lost it at the bank. I knew it was really small so I didn't set the hook (long range catch and release). I couldn't get the larger one to take.

I found where someone removed one of the private property signs that NO posted a pic of earlier in the year (Photo to follow later). I don't know what brought the sign down but am glad it is gone. Now if we can get the two others upstream about 50 yards down we will be all set. This seemed to be the best water and I'm sure it held fish. Unfortunately I believe they are legitimate signs so I ended my afternoon there.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the photo of the sign I mentioned above. Some of you will know where this is and what I am talking about.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh man! That thing didn't float away yet???? LMAO


----------

